
Apple tried and failed to reestablish trust in the Mac - Altenuvian
https://medium.com/@NoisyNarrowBandDevice/apple-tried-and-failed-to-reestablish-trust-in-the-mac-5af3e363f8f4#.q0v331qfx
======
yladiz
This might be a better article if it was proofread before posting... This
looks like a draft due to the obvious typos: "ob" vs. "of", "last not least"
vs "last but not least". Also the glaring "Johnny Ives" typo.

Maybe the message is good, but it looks hastily written and could have been
significantly better if it was proofread before posting online.

